# This joint was jumpin...in the UPS truck!



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Powermatic is not longer made in the US. I know their cabinet saws are now built in Taiwan.

Only the NEW Delta Unisaw is built in the US and that is both the saw itself and the motor. Of course it is also the most expensive cabinet saw out there. Even the Sawstop is a little less expensive. Of course the Delta is also the best (^_^)

Back to your review. It seems that the folks packing up these Grizzly products are very inconsistent. My G0604X was actually packed rather well. I think if those boys in China did a better job of packaging these tools, we wouldn't have to worry about the shippers as much.

But at least Grizzly continues to do everything they can to make things right…


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I hate to burst your bubble on the new unisaw being 100% american….have you seen the big label on the front of it?


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good for you .

you have to use the tools , and get to know them .
in 45 years , and 3 complete new tool purchases ,
i have had to buy whatever i could afford ,
learn how to use it , and if it didn't make it , 
use it to get the money for an upgrade .
i got shop tools , and an assortment of site tools now .
a lot of the stuff i have , i bought new ,
and now there are many different brands that copied them .
the newer one have better bells and whistles ,
but they weren't around when i needed them ,
i do like having 3 different tablesaws , as i can set each up for different things 
when i do cab doors , or make furniture .
it saves me from changing back and forth every time i blow a piece or make a mistake .


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Small issue with Grizzly. I ordered a couple of their zero clearance table saw inserts and they arrived, along with the 2010 catalog, packed in styro peanuts. The peanuts had static cling. They stuck to everything including the ZCI's, the catalog, and me. It took forever to clean up and contain the peanuts.

I have ordered parts and hardware from Grizzly many times and never had this happen.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

Good review, thanks. I own their 1023 3hp tablesaw. Great saw. I even had Chinese for dinner last night.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Update. Grizzly called to tell me they will credit my CC for $20.00, the cost of the panel, and told me to keep the green panel. Deal. I was going to build an enclosed base for my very old Beaver Lathe, looks like its going to have a green access panel.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a good review. The scratches and dents are not going to affect the performace of the tool and, while annoying, are just cosmetic. You have added a quality tool to your shop and I have always heard nothing but good things about Grizzly's customer service.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the damage. At least the credited you 200 bucks and attempted to send you replacements parts. Some people don't care about dented and scratched tools when bought new, as long as it does the job. But for me; If I pay full price for something then it should be right. If not then I except them to make it right. Am I wrong? Looks like Grizzly made good on it.

As far as the Delta saw, all the major components (top, trunnion, motor ect.ect) are from the US.

Enjoy your jointer brother…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the review and info on Grizzly's customer service, as we plan to drive up there and take a look at their show room as we want to to "kick the tires" and look/see/feel the merchandise. I suspect this will be a very expensive trip but will save on shipping. We have two items in mind but when was the last time you went shopping and came home with only the two items you intended to purchase?

Has anyone had the experience of picking up their machines from Grizzly? Sounds like we should probably open the boxes before we leave the warehouse.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

To:MMH;
The table saw I bought from Grizzly was also shipped UPS freight, but I picked it up at the UPS Hub. This meant less handling by UPS, and surprise, no damage. It seems if the outside box is not damaged, your good to go.
For me, I'm afraid of going to Grizzly, just like it scares me when the wife goes to the outlet stores.
To:Joe;
Twenty bucks, not two hundred. I only wish it was two hundred. I'm still satisfied.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been researching the same model but with a helical/spiral cutterhead because I use some really hard woods and don't want to "Wish I had" if I didn't get the better cutting head option. It's pricey, but I've read good reviews on them. I know some pros have warned to get the 8" instead of 6" model, but the footprint is an issue in our 20×30' workshop and the focus is on canes and small furniture items.

Since I retired and took over my husband's wood workshop, I don't do clothes or shoe shopping anymore. Just wood and tools. If you don't like the holes in my sweatshirt, I'll gladly turn it around and wear it backwards. Clean and neat to go. Now let's go make some sawdust!


----------



## Bob3418 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the review and all the comments folks!

I am seriously considering buying this model and all this is very helpful. I bought a lathe (G0658) from them a couple of years ago and it arrived with nary a mark on the box. Maybe because I only live one state away and good ol' UPS has fewer opportunities to spear things with a forklift… or just plain luck. I dunno'. But so far I am very happy with what Grizzly makes and sells.


----------

